# Brewly - Worldwide Marketplace



## Brewly (Dec 19, 2020)

Hey guys,

We're very happy to announce Brewly steroids to you guys today.

*What is Brewly?*

It's Amazon for gear, but here's the fancy answer:

Brewly steroids is the response to the voiced difficulty of finding steroids online. With great, genuine steroid sources spread all over the place, it's unsurprising that the average steroid consumer still prefers to buy locally. Brewly allows us to aggregate all the great sources into one marketplace, with an easy-to-understand structure that gets to the main point for many of the curious buyers: the product.

*Privacy & Encryption*

We think Brewly is a great idea, but it's all for nothing if we can't keep you safe. Here's how we do:

Your shipping information and messages are encrypted with AES-256. In the event of a hypothetical leak/hack, a perpetrator would only see random strings of characters. In addition, you can at any time delete your shipping info from an order. This happens automatically when the order is marked as "shipped" by the Vendor(s), but we still give you full control of your data anyway. Furthermore, our site is hosted on offshore, non-compliant servers. PGP is also an option on Brewly steroids for sale - we've made it convenient to copy a vendor's PGP key in the event that you want to encrypt your shipping info via PGP before entering it when you place an order.

This isn't some janky copy-paste Wordpress site.  This is a modern, custom site built on modern web technologies. Namely, Laravel and Vue.

*Why should I use Brewly Steroids?*

Think of it as using Amazon, but for gear. It just works. No more back and forth emails, no more waiting for a btc  address. It's all there for you.

Whether you buy from one vendor or ten, the process is all the same. You pay once, we handle everything else.

Over time, a marketplace like this will also promote competition between vendors, driving a race towards the best service at the best prices.

*How safe is it to buy from Brewly's vendors?*

All vendors must undergo an application process.  Since signups are free - we want to give the best experience to the community, and not have this be a free for all with people potentially getting scammed. Our application process is simple for those who have the correct setup. We require information on how they are setup, pictures, stock, and a few purity results. This ensures we are providing a platform with only real, legit sources who also care about the customer. New sources without existing reputation will have their withdraws limited. Typically, it is every 24 hours, but in the case of those without an overwhelmingly positive reputation, we will keep things secure to prevent someone exit scamming after getting some initial orders.

*How do I sign up?*

If you're a prospective buyer - just sign up. No need for anything else.

If you're an interested source - sign up and put in your application.  The more information and pictures you provide, the better your chances to become a verified source over at Brewly. You can also contact us directly for more information.

We put our heart and soul into building this website, and we're not finished yet. We're heavily invested in creating the ultimate platform for buyers and vendors alike, and as such, we're listening closely to any feedback, concern, or advice from everyone. We want this to be the accumulation of the community, not just a couple of dudes.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 19, 2020)

Smells bad in here


----------



## Brewly (Dec 19, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> Smells bad in here



What's up?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 19, 2020)

Buy something from Amazon = not going to jail
Buy gear from an "Amazon" like site = possibly going to jail


----------



## Brewly (Dec 19, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Buy something from Amazon = not going to jail
> Buy gear from an "Amazon" like site = possibly going to jail



Well, consider what most people use to buy gear online today. It's either insecure wordpress websites or protonmail.

Protonmail is encrypted, and that's great and all, but your conversations stick around in your/the other person's inbox forever. All it takes is the key to decrypt those messages. 

Quick google search on PM shows they complied with 336 government requests in 2018.

Shipping info is encrypted on Brewly as well, AND, you can actually wipe the data from your order at any time. Not to mention it auto-deletes once the order is marked "Shipped" by your Vendor(s).


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 20, 2020)

U need a refresher on Protonmail, you can make messages disappear after a certain period of time.


----------



## Brewly (Dec 20, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> U need a refresher on Protonmail, you can make messages disappear after a certain period of time.



I believe you're thinking of Wickr. You can create a custom sieve filter in PM to wipe your inbox every X days, but this doesn't delete your emails from the other person's inbox.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 20, 2020)

As I stated previously, u need a refresher on how Protonmail works.  Wickr is an app, not an email provider.  Nite and day comparison....



Brewly said:


> I believe you're thinking of Wickr. You can create a custom sieve filter in PM to wipe your inbox every X days, but this doesn't delete your emails from the other person's inbox.


----------



## Brewly (Dec 20, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> As I stated previously, u need a refresher on how Protonmail works.  Wickr is an app, not an email provider.  Nite and day comparison....



I'm aware, but there is no "automatic message deletion" on PM unless you setup a custom filter, on a paid plan, and even then you can't delete emails off another person's inbox. I believe you're confusing PM with Wickr, which IS a messaging app which DOES have auto-deletion of messages. 

It's an honest mistake, not trying to call you out. Anyway, I think we're getting away from the main topic at hand here.


----------



## creekrat (Dec 20, 2020)

But the big question is do you have Brewly Prime?  If not, when is the launch?


----------



## Brewly (Dec 20, 2020)

creekrat said:


> But the big question is do you have Brewly Prime?  If not, when is the launch?



Lol, honestly. We have to come up with something.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 20, 2020)

Honestly was hoping this post was gonna be about alcohol


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 20, 2020)

Most with half a brain would set up the feature that allows a message to disappear....This is available to paid or non paid accounts.  Again please look over all the features of Protonmail before you come on a forum spreading misinformation.....




Brewly said:


> I'm aware, but there is no "automatic message deletion" on PM unless you setup a custom filter, on a paid plan, and even then you can't delete emails off another person's inbox. I believe you're confusing PM with Wickr, which IS a messaging app which DOES have auto-deletion of messages.
> 
> It's an honest mistake, not trying to call you out. Anyway, I think we're getting away from the main topic at hand here.


----------



## Brewly (Dec 20, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Most with half a brain would set up the feature that allows a message to disappear....This is available to paid or non paid accounts.  Again please look over all the features of Protonmail before you come on a forum spreading misinformation.....



Ah, I see what you mean now. Thanks I appreciate the correction. It's possible to set prior to sending between PM users. 

But yeah, it's a similar setup on Brewly except you can delete things after the fact/immediately upon shipment, and we'll never respond to government requests, of course.


----------



## mugzy (Dec 29, 2020)

FYI PGP is old technology and emails sent through PGP can be traced to a sender and recipient. Subject lines are also not encrypted.


----------



## mugzy (Dec 31, 2020)

What is in it for the supplier to advertise on your website? Are you SEO optimized and bringing in targeted traffic looking for steroid suppliers? If so how many unique visitors does your website get daily? Based on my research the website does not get any traffic and is not ranked for any keywords. 

Also it’s hard enough for a buyer to provide their personal shipping information to a supplier as it is, why would they provide it to you and the supplier doubling their exposure?


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm listening to Mugzy and FlyingDragon on this one.  Stay away from Brewly people.  This was a bad idea from the start lol.

Slic.


----------



## datum (Jan 14, 2021)

German investigators shut down big darknet marketplace - ABC News (go.com)

Doesn't look like that security claim is working out to well for you is it. The Meso pretty much sent Brewly.io and his accomplice DragonOrdinance packing. There is no need for another eroids.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 14, 2021)

datum said:


> German investigators shut down big darknet marketplace - ABC News (go.com)
> 
> Doesn't look like that security claim is working out to well for you is it.


 Its the same for every one of these sites, just look at the og silk road. Anonymity online is impossible


----------



## Fishwhisperer (Apr 4, 2021)

I've been ripped off twice now . It's pretty freeking frustrating trying to find a legit source. Most of the reviews are rigged as far as I can tell with the different places. It's a crapshoot I'm not winning at the moment unfortunately


----------



## CJ (Apr 4, 2021)

Fishwhisperer said:


> I've been ripped off twice now . It's pretty freeking frustrating trying to find a legit source. Most of the reviews are rigged as far as I can tell with the different places. It's a crapshoot I'm not winning at the moment unfortunately



It's when you're the most desperate that you have a higher likelihood of getting ripped off. Scammers can smell it in your blood, like sharks in the water. 

We're probably not immune to it here either, best off ignoring any PMs that you get.


----------



## rexwal (May 3, 2021)

I read on another forum brewly's website was hacked after he claimed it un-hackable and secure!


----------



## Janoy Cresva (May 3, 2021)

Brewly steroids gave my computer covid 19


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 4, 2021)

rexwal said:


> I read on another forum brewly's website was hacked after he claimed it un-hackable and secure!



Lol. Good. Maybe the arrogant **** will give up. 

He must owe Dragon a lot of money though. He sold him a load of shit about being able to pull off this “market” idea.


----------



## JCH (Dec 22, 2021)

Looks like Dragon is attempting to revive this bad idea. Amazon for steroids - ridiculous. So, a buyer uses one website but place orders for several different products provided by several different sources, and you end up with 3 packages of illegal steroid coming to my house instead of one. 

How is this more secure? No way!


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 22, 2021)

Not this fuck again.... give it up... no one thinks you or this is a good idea.


----------



## Yano (Dec 22, 2021)

You need gear eh ? be big strong gopnik !! Davai !!!



This guy has more of a chance of getting my money than you do. That is all.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 22, 2021)

Yano said:


> You need gear eh ? be big strong gopnik !! Davai !!!
> View attachment 16459
> 
> 
> This guy has more of a chance of getting my money than you do. That is all.


Thats cause he is gunna take it, not ask for it hahah


----------



## j2048b (Dec 22, 2021)

See whats happening? Have a meso influx and now they are draggin all their ugl's over here to push some hair and floater filled vials, 

ON A NO SOURCE BOARD!!!


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 22, 2021)

j2048b said:


> See whats happening? Have a meso influx and now they are draggin all their ugl's over here to push some hair and floater filled vials,
> 
> ON A NO SOURCE BOARD!!!


I wouldn't say that exactly, but at least those of us here will be able to cut the crap before it even starts with these shit labs.


----------

